# Electrical/Battery issues



## inoknowme (Sep 20, 2005)

I have a 95, and we had recently changed the battery.....for the past two days the car has died....first, the radio would go, then the A/C, then the the car. None of the indication lights come up and still keeps happening even after we have switched out the battery and have threatened it that we would replace it with a Ford... anyone have any ideas before I send it to the wood chipper?

Thanks for any insight,

Ino


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

inoknowme said:


> I have a 95, and we had recently changed the battery.....for the past two days the car has died....first, the radio would go, then the A/C, then the the car. None of the indication lights come up and still keeps happening even after we have switched out the battery and have threatened it that we would replace it with a Ford... anyone have any ideas before I send it to the wood chipper?
> 
> Thanks for any insight,
> 
> Ino


Sounds like you might have an electrical draw? Something in the vehicle is "on" or still drawing current even after the ignition is off.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAT !!!!!! REPLACE A NISSAN FOR A FORD ?!?!?!?!?!? are u crazy?!?!?!?!?!? NIssan is way better than ford, go to a junkyard and you will see that the most cars there are in there are FORD !!!! as for the battery problem its ur alternator with out a doubt, also if u want to buy one i have an extra one so if u want to buy a used one ill sell it to you throught here or if u want through ebay.


----------



## Surf (Aug 19, 2005)

Might try having your local Nissan dealer run your VIN for outstanding campaigns. I think there was a recall/campaign on A32 Maxima's for the Alternator. Get an OEM one for free!!! Good Luck!!

Errr Sorry...double checked campaign was for 97 & 98's


----------

